# Der "Noob Vid Thread"



## isah (2. November 2004)

*Das soll ein thread für ANFÄNGER sein, die ihre selber gemachten videos posten können, um sich darüber (am besten mit ein paar fortgeschrittenen) zu unterhalten, was man besser machen kann.
Macht eure Videos bitte so klein wie köglich, und haltet sie unter 10 mb.* 

Ich bitte um hemmungloses kommentieren der videos, auch wenns nur so sachen sind wie "versuch mal die beine mehr durchzustrecken, ..." so was hilft immer.

Am besten schreibt dazu wie lange ihr schon fahrt, und so sachen.

Ich fang an:

Ich fahre seit ~nem halben jahr, 
das Vid ist ca 2 wochen alt.(als es noch sonnig war ..)
Ich habs mit ner webcam gemacht, und mit dem MovieMaker2 geschnitten.

Mein erstes Vid 

martin


----------



## KAMIkazerider (2. November 2004)

ich finde es schlecht das manchen versuche die trialer jetzt schon als anfänger und pros in verschiedenen threads zu trennen.
meiner meinung sollte es nur einen vid thread geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (2. November 2004)

Aber der new-vid thread soll doch dazu da sein, links zu posten.



			
				tt² schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jmd ein neues Vid auf den doch zahlreichen Trialseiten findet, dann kann er das hier ja posten!



Und ich dachte eigentlich das in diesem thread ausgiebig darüber dikutiert werden kann.


----------



## Hupe (2. November 2004)

vielleicht musste ma die arme weiter ranziehen und anknicken. dann fällt das vorderrad nich so schnell runter und du hast mehr gefühl...ich mach das leider auch nich...

ich find die idee ganz gut, nich die aufteilung in pro und noob, sondern die idee seine videos zu posten um zu zeigen, was man geschafft hat oda vobei man hilfe braucht. sonst wird der new video thread sowieso nur zugespamt.


----------



## 525Rainer (2. November 2004)

vielleicht schreibst du oben noch dazu dass die videos nicht grösser als 10 MB´s sein sollten. mit den videos im "new vid thread" kann ich 0.0 anfangen weil ich isdn habe.
für das darstellen einer übung reichen 10 MB´s locker aus wie ich meine.
dann kann dieser thread auch ein ISDN video thread sein. das sind schon zwei unterschiede die meiner meinung nach einen neuen thread rechtfertigen.

nun zu deinem video:
sieht gut aus. du trittst ganz anders an als ich. mit deiner technik wirst du irgendwann mal beim behüpfen einer mehrfachen railreihe nen guten trainingsbackround haben.

>>>ich kann zwar inzwischen ca bwh´s 15 x auf nem gulli deckel, aber wenn ich in dem einem teil über das blumenbeet springe, kann ich auf der kante nicht stehen bleiben, ich hab immer zu viel schwung..
wäre nett wenn mir jm nen tipp geben könnte.

ja, das ist viel zu schwierig wenn du bergab hüpfst. spring mal ein gap auf gleicher höhe oder gar auf etwas hinauf. dann landest du automatisch mehr in rückenlage und es nimmt automatisch den speed. 
beim letzten sprung auf den beetrand müsstest du mit dem bike viel mehr in rückenlage mit senkrechten bike landen und das bike mit der gewichtsverlagerung bremsen (wie sonst?)  das hab ich gestern gemacht indem ich bergab über ne mini hecke gesprungen bin und dann ist mir das HR im gras weggerutscht und mich hats dermassen auf den rücken gehaun dass ich das erst mal lass.

die erste szene ist eigentlich das was ich derzeit übe.  kann es sein dass du dann beim backwheelhop auf dem hindernis nicht die gewohnte fusstellung hast weil du etwas überdrehst? ich denke ich mach diese übung mit nem schwereren gang.
probier das mal auf die betonstufe deiner wahl bei der metallskulptur. wenn du ne kante vor dir hast kriegst du ein feeling wann du antreten musst und wo du mit dem HR landest. wenn du dann sauber an der kante das HR ansetzt fallen auch die Backhops leichter als wenn du irgendwo undefiniert im gras landest.
du hast bei backhops ne bessere balance als ich. ich hoffe meine cam läuft auch bald wieder..

grüsse rainer


----------



## aramis (2. November 2004)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> *Das soll ein thread für ANFÄNGER sein, die ihre selber gemachten videos posten können, um sich darüber (am besten mit ein paar pro´s) zu unterhalten, was man besser machen kann.*



Anfänger und Pros. Gibts dazwischen nicht auch noch was?
Hier im Forum gibts keine Pros, d. i. Leute, die mit Trial ihren Lebensunterhalt bestreiten. Damit meine ich nicht, sich mal mit ner Show oder einem Preisgeld das Taschengeld aufzubessern.

Vielleicht solltest du "Pros" durch "Fortgeschrittene" ersetzen.


----------



## isah (2. November 2004)

Gut, hab das mal alles gemacht. Ich glaube wir sollten diesen Thread in "Video-Analyze-Thread" umbennnen, passt besser als noob...
muss aber glaub ich nen mod machen wenn er mal zeit hat.

Das mit dem kanten hochspringen, am anfang des videos hab ich sehr viel geübt seid ich das vid gemacht habe, das war der erste tag an dem ich das versucht habe. Ich schaff inzwischen 5 paletten aufs hinterrad (tippen) und ohne tippen (also nur mit treten) 4 wenn ich glück hab, ich rutsch aber meist auf den bg zurück.

Ich mach mal nen vid wenn ich zeit hab..

danke rainer & hupe für eure kritik, genau so hab ich mir das vorgestellt, versuche es morgen mal umzusetzten.

martin


----------



## City Driver (2. November 2004)

Ach, das mit dem Noob is eh nich zu definieren.

Jeder der sich nicht für Perfekt hält kann hier seine eigenen Videos posten und gut darüber und nur darüber diskutieren. Das is doch der große Unterschied zum New Vid Thread.

Finde die Idee Super. Werde auf jedenfall auch was aufnehmen. Aber erstmal das Akkuladegerät wieder finden damit ich überhaupt rausfinden kann was an der Cam putt is^^.

5 Palletten? Das is viel   Ich glaub ich nehm mir das nächstemal was zum festbinden der Palletten mit^^ Vielleicht klappts ja dann mit den Fünfen.


----------



## isah (2. November 2004)

Wir haben uns ne rampe gebaut, die ist verstellbar und garde ~ 5 paletten hoch,  dann kann ich hochfahren wenn ich droppen übe, und runterfahren wenn ich hochspringen übe.

Die hält die 5 paletten gut zusammen, und ansonsten so steinplatten die immer im garten liegen, die sind schwer, stabilisieren das ganze aber.


----------



## 525Rainer (2. November 2004)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem kanten hochspringen, am anfang des videos hab ich sehr viel geübt seid ich das vid gemacht habe, das war der erste tag an dem ich das versucht habe. Ich schaff inzwischen 5 paletten aufs hinterrad (tippen) und ohne tippen (also nur mit treten) 4 wenn ich glück hab, ich rutsch aber meist auf den bg zurück.
> martin



5 paletten und am backwheelhop stehn??? das wär guuuut. machst du tippen mit antreten oder ohne? 
ich hab die antret-und-auf-HR-spring Technik heute auf 45 cm hohen Betonsitzbänken geübt. klappte gut. dann hab ich das ganze auf nem ebenso hohen runden schwebebalken quer probiert. klappte auch, ist aber rein psychisch ne grössere hemmschwelle. aber der kommt definitiv aufs nächste vid weil das is wie nen kinderrial.


----------



## isah (2. November 2004)

Ich hab ungefähr 3-4m anlauf vor den paletten, da fahr ich immer schrittempo drauf zu, und ~ nen meter vor den paletten fang ich an zu treten.
Mein problem ist, das ich den richtigen punkt nur selten treffe, ich glaube zwar zu wissen wo er ist, aber ich treffe einfach nicht immer. Tippen hat bei mir erst ab 5 paletten funktioniert, erst da hatte ich diese federwirkung. Ich habs letzte woche viel probiert, aber irgendwie rutsche ich fast immer auf den bg, habs erst 2x mit dem hr drauf geschafft ohne runter zu rutschen. 
Ich hab mit bei den versuchen eine pedale abgebrochen, und meine neuen kommen erst morgen, wenn da aber das wetter passt mach ich morgen ein kleines video.

Ohne zu tippen, also mit der selben technik aber ohne die kante zu berühren finde ich es irgendwie besser, warscheinlich weils öfters klappt. Komm aber leider nur 4 auf bg, und selten auf hr. 3 mach ich langsam ziemlich sicher.

Meine größten probleme hab ich mit dem sidehop, ich kann mich nicht überwinden zu springen, und wenn ich denn mal springe kommt es mir vor als ob ich bei der hälfte wieder umdrehe, und dann tuts weh --> noch mehr angst davor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mac Gyver (2. November 2004)

Hey der Thread gefällt mir..ganz nach meiner kürzlich angesprochenen idee eigene vids zu posten und zu diskutieren...COOOL

@Rainer und zum Video von Isah: ich hab auch immoment noch das problem dass das vr bei weiteren Gaps direkt nach unten fällt, dem kann man gut vorbeugen wennn man halt wie schon angesprochen das bike weiter forraus schickt und 2. noch wenn man sehr tief nach hinten gezogen abfedert und dann schnell das bike wieder nach hinten in die senkrechte zieht...würd ich jetz mal so sagen.

Zum Thema sidehops: Damit bin ich auch grad gut beschäftigt(hab heute Rekord von 78cm gepackt...FREUDE), ich spring den halt immer vom hinterrad, also leicht schräg vor die mauer stellen einmal aufs hinterad pedaln und dann direkt ab nach oben so Craig lee scot mässig (ich bin so zoo und echovideo verseucht). Man muss halt wirklich entschlossen sein die Technik durchzuziehen is das problem. aber vom hr find ich einfacher weil man da nicht diesen konflikt zwischen "amLenker reissen" und "füsse drücken irgentwie in die andere richtung" hat, wenn man einmal auf hr hüpft, kann man sie wie ne feder spannen und geht dann ab wie zäpchen  

So ma abwarten ob ihr meinen Bullshit da jetzt verstanden habt


----------



## 525Rainer (2. November 2004)

ja, mach mal ein 5 euro video mit deinen zwei techniken. hört sich interessant an. 
mir fehlt bei den antret-techniken noch der schwung für so ne höhe. ich schaff regelmässig und zuverlässig nur mit meinen roll und vorderradbremsenhochreisser. ist mir auch lieber weil man den ruhig und konzentriert mit wenig tempo machen kann. 
bei meinen tipp"versuchen" brauch ich etwas speed damit es mich hochwirft. die technik hab ich in der stadt noch gar nicht brauchen können weil da fehlts noch an routine.
meine freundin hat heute die ganze zeit balancieren geübt. mann oh mann. ich hab ihr jetzt zig verschiedene übungen gezeigt wie man das lernen könnte. würde ich filmen wie lange sie schon frei stehen kann hätte das video warscheinlich nur ein paar Byte. hehe
meine cam ist leider noch in reperatur.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (3. November 2004)

so und wieder was von mir  :

Vid 1 
Vid 2 

Also dann, einfach wieder Kritik üben!  Oder vielleicht auch lernen


----------



## Mac Gyver (3. November 2004)

Ich hab mal ganz primitives videomaterial von mir ausgepackt wollte heuet eigntlich voll viele kleine clips filmen mir is aber nach dem Einfahren der akku lehrgegangen(halt so ne alte Digicam mit alten schrottakkus),...naja jedenfals hab ich noch den sidehop auf 60 cm, der auf 78 kommt nächstes mal, vielleicht morgen, 

@hopserhäsle: deine videos konnt ich noch nich angucken weil ich heut mein engidedingsda dowload limit schon verpauert hab(wollt mich nur mal kurz über die engideodingasdakacke aufregen..."ihr limit ist schon erreicht!"...boaa ..kotz), werd ich morgen mal angucken.
VIdeo ca.3,8mb


----------



## isah (3. November 2004)

So ein mist, bei mir kommt auch "limit erreicht",, wann resetet sich das denn?
Also, ich registrier mir noch nen acc   

Ich hab jetzt 1 h material, ich kürze es auf ne minute, und lads dann hoch, kann aber noch bis morgen dauern, hab mein usb mini kabel verlegt   


martin


----------



## Mac Gyver (3. November 2004)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> wann resetet sich das denn?



glaub am nächsten tag!

1 Stunde? womit nimmse denn die videos auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (3. November 2004)

nem camcorder, das letzte mal hab ichs mit ner webcam gemacht, aber die taugt nix.

Ist so einer mit mini-dv und der cf card drin, ich mach immer die cf voll, und dann schieb ich auf mini-dv, da kriegt ich genung rauf, aber ein paar freunde von mir und ich haben die den ganzen tag laufen lassen, daher die 1h  

martin


----------



## 525Rainer (3. November 2004)

ich hab die vids alle gesehn. da gibts nirgends was zu kritisieren. ihr fahrt besser als ihr euch anhört. recht malerische gegenden. sind die beginner eher auf dem land zu finden und die fortgeschrittenen in der stadt?
macht mal weiter so.. ist interessant und lustig anzusehn.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (3. November 2004)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab die vids alle gesehn. da gibts nirgends was zu kritisieren. ihr fahrt besser als ihr euch anhört. recht malerische gegenden. sind die beginner eher auf dem land zu finden und die fortgeschrittenen in der stadt?
> macht mal weiter so.. ist interessant und lustig anzusehn.


ja also ich wohn ja am Bodensee, aber nicht direkt in Überlingen sondern von dort nochmal so ca. 10 km weg in einem Kleinendrecksnixlosaberauchgarnixlosundnullactionhabenden Dorf!    Ja und darum werdet ihr bei meinen Vids dann auch immer irgendwie das gleiche sehen, aber wenn ich mich steigere ergeben sich ja ganz andere Möglichkeiten wie z.B. der Brunnen im Dorf, der ist so grob geschätzt 75 cm hoch, aber saublöder Anfahrtsweg und halt mit Wasser drin (hat ja ein Brunnen so ansich)  Ach ja is ja auch egal, ich freu mich jetzt auf Stuttgart und hoffe dass das Wetter mitmacht. Und jetzt stellt ma noch n paar Sachen von euch rein.  Ich hab DSL flatrate und ich brauch so viel wie geht zum saugen


----------



## AcaPulco (3. November 2004)

hmm...
Hätte mein Freund die 2 Vids noch up, hättet ihr ca 12min materie von mir.
Noch mehr hat er noch auf der cam und neues wollen wir demnächst mal wieder machen.
Dann zeig ich euch mal was mit meinen beschränkten Mitteln in Nürnberg so geht.
Hab heut wenigstens 3x 85cm aufs hinterrad geschafft


----------



## isah (3. November 2004)

Ich lad meins erst am ende der woche, dann fahr ich morgen noch und filme, und am fr. geh ich dann in die halle zu den paletten, und filme das auch dann schneide ich was schönes zusammen, und lads dann hoch.

Aber nicht lachen, heute hats mich das erste mal so richtig hingepackt, ich wollte über ne lücke springen und hab meine felge frisch geteert, und die backen haben sich beim sprung vom bw nicht gelöst --> üble schrammen, und direkt mal nen halbschalen helm bestellt..

also, immer mit helm fahren hab ich heute auf die schmerzhafte art gelernt.

EDIT: Mac Gyver, hab mir dein vid grade geladen (00:01, stimmt mit dem reset) jetzt hab ich das erste mal nen sidehop verstanden (versuch mal einer aus dem vtcz zeug schlau zu werden), ich habs bisher immer so gemacht die du am ende, also aufs bw gezogen, und so komm ich halt nur eine/ zwei hoch   
ich versuch mich morgen mal am sidehop..
also thx für das vid, sieht echt gut aus.

martin


----------



## Bomber210 (4. November 2004)

tach
ich wollt mal fragen ich kann ja schun so das grundzeugs aber wie komme ich beim pedal kick (bwh mit treten) auf eine höhere kante als nur wie jetzt zur zeit 20-30cm? ich probier das schon lange!


----------



## Mac Gyver (4. November 2004)

@isah:  Schön dass ich dir ein wenig helfen konnte  

@Hopserhäsle: Bei deinem 2. video, das war ja denk ich son Tretbunny oder wie sich das schimpft; ich kann den zwar auch so gut wie garnicht aber ich habs mal mit ner ganzen kurbelumdrehung gemacht da hat man irgentwie mehr schwung meiner mienung nach, also so 1,5 bis 2 bikelängen mit hohem schokofuß losstrampeln, wenn man da jetz irgentwie die richtige anlauflänge raus hat geht das flüssiger, hat bei mir bis zu 60cm geklappt bei höheren sachen hab ich noch zu viel schiss mein bike mit schwung gegen die kante zu wemsen.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (4. November 2004)

Mac Gyver schrieb:
			
		

> @isah:  Schön dass ich dir ein wenig helfen konnte
> 
> @Hopserhäsle: Bei deinem 2. video, das war ja denk ich son Tretbunny oder wie sich das schimpft; ich kann den zwar auch so gut wie garnicht aber ich habs mal mit ner ganzen kurbelumdrehung gemacht da hat man irgentwie mehr schwung meiner mienung nach, also so 1,5 bis 2 bikelängen mit hohem schokofuß losstrampeln, wenn man da jetz irgentwie die richtige anlauflänge raus hat geht das flüssiger, hat bei mir bis zu 60cm geklappt bei höheren sachen hab ich noch zu viel schiss mein bike mit schwung gegen die kante zu wemsen.


ja stimmt geht mir auch so. Du hast ja auch ein Saugeiles Teil und das ist noch bissl neuer wie mein Python. Werd das dann vielleicht grad am WE bei der Stuttgart-Session testen! Hab jetzt heute meine 256 MB Speicherkarte für meine Digicam bekommen und die nehm ich natürlich mit, dann gibts von dort auch wieder nette Sachen. Kann jetzt immerhin 37,22 Min Video aufnehmen, das ist doch schonmal was. Davor mit dem internen Speicher von 16 MB  gingen nur 2,10 Min drauf. Also ganz ok. Bilder und Videos gibts dann, geilll!


----------



## Hopserhäsle (4. November 2004)

Also das oben ist halt einfach so, da mein Python ja auch "Sprit" braucht! 
Und bei dem hier wollte ich euch "Noobs" fragen, ob ihr das denn richtig könnt oder nicht ?





Also wieder etwas Kritik, Lob oder sonstiges


----------



## Mac Gyver (4. November 2004)

Hopserhäsle schrieb:
			
		

> Und bei dem hier wollte ich euch "Noobs" fragen, ob ihr das denn richtig könnt oder nicht ?


Das is überhaupt mal ne Idee ich habs noch nich wirklich ausprobiert, aber währe mal lustig so wie die Pros, richtig Posermässig vor nem Drop den Trick da machen.  
Habs übrigens schon geschaft den ersten Echosticker an der oberen Kettenstrebe völlig zu zerkrazen ...Hab ihn jetz ganz abgemacht.
 

PS: Wie sind eigentlich die Try All Reifen??...die sehen so stylisch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bomber210 (5. November 2004)

tach 
bräuchte mal hilfe beim sidehop ich komm zwar fürn anfang bissl auf höhe un so aba mein VR bekomme ich net richtig hinterher gezogen halt nur hinten mehr net?! kann mir da mal jemand helfen also das eine vid is schon gut zum abschauen aber mit dem vr kapir ich net ganz!


----------



## isah (5. November 2004)

Ich hab heute ein paar videos gemacht, genau über das thema, ich mach aber genau den selben fehler wie du. Ich schaffs beim sidehop nicht, dass das vr zu erst die kante berührt, ich kann nur auf 2 epal und dann lande ich immer mit dem hinterrad und das vorderrad ist ziemlich steil nach oben.

EDIT:

Ich hab nen neues vid gemacht, brauche aber webspace.
Kann mal jeder ein paar provider hinschreiben die free hosting anbieten, am besten ~< 50 mb. 

thx, martin


----------



## Bomber210 (5. November 2004)

hm ja aber bei mir ist einmal das das prob aba schon mal gut mit dem hr draufzukommen aber bei mir bleibt das vr genau an der absprungstelle ich bekomm es nicht mal über das hinterniss ich bekomm das irgendwie nicht rüber gezogen!


----------



## isah (6. November 2004)

Wegen mangel an platz hab ich das erste video gelöscht, 

das zweite kann man hier laden:

http://home.arcor.de/m_smolka/TRIAL_VID_2.wmv (~ 2 min, ~ 8 mb)

Es ist von anfang der woche, weiss nicht mehr genau.
In dem video sind eigentlich nur bwh´s zu sehen, so von kante zu kante.
Ich hab immer versucht nicht nur 2x zu springen, sondern direkt ein drittes mal.

Sorry das kein ton ist, der muss durch mangelndes mini-usb kabel auf dem weg  von camera über video-rekorder über tv-in zu mm2 irgendwie verloren gegangen sein. Jetzt müsst ihr euch die bremsgeräusche halt denken...

Ich bitte um kritik, am besten körperhaltung und so was..


martin


----------



## Heizerer2000 (6. November 2004)

Hallo isah,sieht doch schon gut aus.Kritik hab ich auch wo ist der Helm.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (6. November 2004)

Versuch mal das VR beim hoppen höher zu halten, dann hast du auch eher die Chance zwischendurch anzuhalten und zu drehen usw...


----------



## City Driver (6. November 2004)

Hey, Isah.

In einer Scene versuchst du auf eine höhere Stufe backwheel zu hoppen und landest dabei aufm Bashguard.

Sieht ein bissel komisch aus. Kommt mir so vor als wär das extra gewesen^^ 
Ich hab jedenfalls die Erfahrung gemacht das man mehr mit dem Körper arbeiten muss. Halt trampeln und Körperbewegeung koordinieren. Mit dem Körper nach hinten gehen und wenn du los trampelst auch mit dem Körper nach vorne oben schwingen.^^

Dann müsste das gehen.

Peace


----------



## isah (6. November 2004)

mit nem meter anlauf komm ich hoch, aber ich kann da irgendwie keinen tretbunny hochmachen weil da kein platz ist, ich kann nur aus dem bwh nach vorne, und da komm ich nicht so hoch. Ich kann mich auch nicht überwinden, ist wie beim sidehop..



> Kommt mir so vor als wär das extra gewesen^^



Yo, manchmal versuche ich genau den bashguard zu treffen, also nicht so gegenzuknallen, sondern ganz "zart" aufzusetzten, gelingt mir aber noch nicht so...

Ich übe morgen ein bisschen, und versuch dann ein paar neue sachen umzusetzten, dann kommt wieder ein neues vid..


martin


----------



## Cryo-Cube (6. November 2004)

@isah

hihi jetzt kann ich dir das sagen was mir der Chris und der Tobi immer gesagt haben als ich anfing:
Beim gappen/pedalkicken näher an die kante bevor du den pedalkick machst.
So kommst ein ganzes stück weiter.
Hat bei mir auch paar Monate gedauert bis ich das richtig raus hatte. Etwa so wie auf dem Bild sollte es sein.






Was du auch ab und zu machen solltst: anstatt von Hindernis zu Hindernis zu hüpfen, mach einen gap, dann hopp paar Sekunden auf der Stelle(um deine position zu korigieren) und gap erst dann weiter.
Man gewöhnt sich schnell an von Objekt zu Objekt zu hüpfen ohne ne pause (zum korigieren) dazwischen zu machen, was dazu führt das du dann gar nicht auf einem Objekt stehen bleiben kannst wenn du müsstest. Und desto mehr gaps du  machst desto mehr kommst du vom der Bahn ab wenn du nicht alle paar gaps mal kurz auf einem Objekt stehen bleibst um deine Richtung und so zu korigieren.






Hoffe du verstehst was ich im zweiten teil meine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## City Driver (6. November 2004)

Hehe, weiße noch wie wir das versucht haben auf diese häßligen Begrenzungssteine rauf zu kommen?

War das die Stelle?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (6. November 2004)

ja lol, war so schwer früher und jetzt sind 6 paletten kein problem


----------



## City Driver (6. November 2004)

6 Paletten? a 15 Cm? 90 Cm? Das is viel^^

Ich mache 4 relativ sicher. Wobei ich aber erst seit nem Monat Paletten fahre. Aber trotzdem^^ Wie fährst du die denn? Ich schaff die nur mitm rollenden Treter. Den blöden Sidehop bekomm ich gar nich^^ Is zufall wenn ich damit über 30 Cm hinaus komme.


----------



## 525Rainer (6. November 2004)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> Ich übe morgen ein bisschen, und versuch dann ein paar neue sachen umzusetzten, dann kommt wieder ein neues vid..
> martin



lässig! das mit dem stein am ende find ich am besten. ein bisschen höhe muss schon sein . bei so einem stein funtioniert das am besten zum üben weil es schräg halbrund raufgeht. 
ich finde es hängt viel davon ab wo man raufspringt. ein 50cm betonklotz geht easy. ein holzbalken in der selben höhe ist schon psychisch schwieriger und mit so pollern oder breiten pfosten hab ich ein problem (siehe neues nässe vid) obwohl der auch nicht recht viel höher ist.
deine backwheelhops gehn easy kontrolliert. besonders als du beim zweiten mal auch noch antrittst und das steinbeet schaffst ist gut. das sollte ich auch mal üben.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (7. November 2004)

City Driver schrieb:
			
		

> 6 Paletten? a 15 Cm? 90 Cm? Das is viel^^
> 
> Ich mache 4 relativ sicher. Wobei ich aber erst seit nem Monat Paletten fahre. Aber trotzdem^^ Wie fährst du die denn? Ich schaff die nur mitm rollenden Treter. Den blöden Sidehop bekomm ich gar nich^^ Is zufall wenn ich damit über 30 Cm hinaus komme.



Mit nem treter.
Ich kann die 6 Paletten auch erst seit nem Monat oder so. 
Und zwar lag das daran das ich unter meinem tatsächlichen Können gefahren bin, ich bin nur nicht an mein limit gegangen.
Kennst das sicher, wenn du auf ein Hindernis zufährst aber kurz davor bremst, du denkst dir "nee da komm ich 100% nicht hoch". 
Ich bin also immer davor stehen geblieben und hab keinen tatsächlichen Versuch gewagt.

Doch dann hab ichs mal wirklich probiert und siehe da, habs nur knapp  nicht geschaft  und die Angst irgendwie krass gegen die Wand zu knallen oder so war auch unbegründet.

Dann hatte ich auch schnell raus was mich noch zurück gehalten hat
1. Ich hab immer kurz vorm Hindernis etwas die VR Bremse gezogen um eine bestimmte Geschwindikeit zu haben. Ich dachte wohl immer ich bin zu schnell oder so, ka. Jedenfalls hab ich das weg gelassen, und schon war ich etwas schneller sodas ich nicht immer zurück gefallen bin wenn ich mit dem HR schon  auf der Kante war.

2. Kurz vorm Hindernis Schwung holen, indem man den VR nach unten drückt. Kann man auch oft in Videos sehen, wie die den lenker etwas nach unten pressen und so das VR zurück prallt und schwung gibt. Am selben Tag an dem ich das probiert hab bin ich schon Sachen hochgekommen die ich vorher nicht konnte.


Also vor einem Hindernis nicht runterbremsen + VR runterdrücken und den Schwung aussnützen, die 2 Sachen haben mich unglaublich weiter gebracht.


----------



## isah (7. November 2004)

@cyro

danke für das bild, ist gut verständlich.
Das problem ist nur, wie komm ich so dicht an die kante, mit pedal kicks oder mit kleinen hopsern bei gezogener bremse?

Das mit dem stehen bleiben versuche ich mal..

Mein problem beim palletten hochspringen ist, ich komme zwar hoch, meist nur mit dem bg, aber wenn ich mal bis zum reifen komme rutsche ich sofort wieder runter..wenn ich mehr schwung hohle, also schneller fahre hab ich nicht diesen feder-nach-oben effekt..

Ich versuch das mit dem druck auf den vr mal..

@rainer

thx, aber den stein fand ich nicht halb so schwer wie den brunnen-gap. Mir fehlts einfach an mut, einfach drauf los zuspringen..


martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (7. November 2004)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> @cyro
> danke für das bild, ist gut verständlich.
> Das problem ist nur, wie komm ich so dicht an die kante, mit pedal kicks oder mit kleinen hopsern bei gezogener bremse?



bestimmt mit kleinen kontrollieren nach vorne hoppsern. aber ich find das sieht vom style her nicht gut aus. sowas sollte man zwar beim beginning ausklammern aber ich erwisch mich immer wieder dass ich sachen ein bisschen unkontrolliert mach damit es fllüssiger aussieht. 
am genialsten finde ich wenn man ganz kurz ausbalanciert mit dem vorderrad so weit wies geht an der kante steht und dann durch einen tritt das rad nach oben zieht und quasi genau das vorderrad mit dem HR auswechselt.
das geht natürlich nicht wenn man auf nen hindernis springt wo man nur mit dem HR draufpasst. da ist es wohl am coolsten wenn man auf die kante springt, und dann mit nem tret oder bremsmanual nach vornerollt bis zur kante und dann gleich weiterdropt. ich versuch das. siehe erste szene vom neuen vid. aber wie gesagt alles nicht beginnertechnisch kontrolliert sondern einfach drauf los.



			
				isah schrieb:
			
		

> Mein problem beim palletten hochspringen ist, ich komme zwar hoch, meist nur mit dem bg, aber wenn ich mal bis zum reifen komme rutsche ich sofort wieder runter..wenn ich mehr schwung hohle, also schneller fahre hab ich nicht diesen feder-nach-oben effekt..
> Ich versuch das mit dem druck auf den vr mal..
> @rainer
> thx, aber den stein fand ich nicht halb so schwer wie den brunnen-gap. Mir fehlts einfach an mut, einfach drauf los zuspringen..



ja, vielleicht nicht so schwer, aber ich finde man kann das mit dem rauftreten aufs backwheel öfters nutzen. irgendwie muss man auch rauf auf eine reihe steine wie bei cyro auf dem bild und desto kontrollierter man das kann, desto besser kann man mit den backhopps fortfahren. 
es gibt bei mir eine reihe von anordnungen von 50cm steinen mit gaps dazwischen. die kann ich aber nur fahren wenn ich den ersten stein so raufkomm dass ich auf dem HR oben kontrollierter stehnbleiben kann was noch nicht der fall ist.


----------

